# Gameboy Spiele auf PC?



## dieni (30. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem ein gerücht gehört, dass man Gameboyspiele auch auf PC spielen kann. Weiß dass vll jemand und wenn ja dann bräuchte ich auch eine anleitung wie das funktioniert.
´Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.
dieni


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (30. August 2007)

Ja, du kannst einen Gameboy-Emulator downloaden, VisualBoyAdvance oder so hieß einer mal, den ich früher mal hatte. Aber afaik ist es illegal, die Spiele (Roms) zu downloaden, wenn man sie nicht selbst besitzt. Keine Ahnung, wie das genau ist, aber informier dich mal drüber. Nicht so, dass es irgendjemand interessieren wird, ob du illegal Super Mario auf einem Gameboy-Emulator zockst (hoff ich mal), aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das möchtest. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch und das ist völlig legal, wobei ich das eher nicht glaube.

Edit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROM_(Spiel)
Lies mal da  Also sieht nicht so gut aus


----------



## dieni (30. August 2007)

hey cool danke 
dieni


----------



## dieni (31. August 2007)

So gut,
jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem:
wo krig ich ein spiel zum downloaden her
danke schon im Voraus für eine Antwort
dieni


----------



## lexz (31. August 2007)

Tipps zu illegalen Seiten wirst du hier nicht finden.


----------



## MeisterLampion (31. August 2007)

Naja, wirklich illegal is das ja nicht!

Auf dem Disclaimer der Seiten die *Roms* zum download anbieten, seien es GameBoy, SNES, NES, PS1/2, N64 etc. steht immer, dass man die Roms innerhalb von 24h wieder löschen sollte. Außerdem gibt es ja die sog. ESA-Protection. Seiten die sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema Emulation auseinandersetzen, bieten nur Informationen über ESA-Roms an, keinen download.

P.S.: GameBoy is doch voll out! 

Mfg,

Meisterlampion


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2007)

Alexander Laws hat gesagt.:


> Tipps zu illegalen Seiten wirst du hier nicht finden.



Ich könnte zwar 1-2 nennen, aber ich finde auch, dass er selbst googlen (oder heißt das googeln? Ist ja jetzt immerhin 'n deutsches Wort  )



MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wirklich illegal is das ja nicht!
> 
> Auf dem Disclaimer der Seiten die *Roms* zum download anbieten, seien es GameBoy, SNES, NES, PS1/2, N64 etc. steht immer, dass man die Roms innerhalb von 24h wieder löschen sollte. Außerdem gibt es ja die sog. ESA-Protection. Seiten die sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema Emulation auseinandersetzen, bieten nur Informationen über ESA-Roms an, keinen download.
> 
> ...


Zu den 24h les mal folgendes aus der Wikipedia:


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROM_%28Spiel%29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Internet-Downloads sind grundsätzlich illegal, *unabhängig davon, wie lange man das ROM nutzt* und ob man das Original besitzt (siehe auch Schranken des Urheberrechts).


Okay, ich will jetzt weißgott Wikipedia nicht als ultimative Informationsquelle angeben, die zu 100% recht hat, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es stimmt, zumal es auch Sinn ergibt, dass man nicht einfach Spiele downloaden darf. Obwohl sich das ganze auch ein wenig widerspricht, man könnte doch auch eine Sicherheitskopie aus dem Internet laden, muss man die denn unbedingt selbst anlegen? Denn das wäre ja legal ...
Naja ich bin dafür, dass sich der Threadersteller selbst informiert


----------



## MeisterLampion (3. September 2007)

Früher als es noch Plasticmans-Emulation (Gibt es nicht mehr und ist somit auch keine illegale seite) gab, Stand das in den Disclaimern... Aber das ist einem doch ehrlich gesagt egal... Man möchte ja nur mal wieder alte Spiele a la Mario, F-zero, Zelda usw. zocken. Man läd sie runter, spielt sie und löscht sie dann wieder... Fertig!

Illegal, legal hin oder her... Is doch egal (in diesem Falle)!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. September 2007)

MeisterLampion hat gesagt.:


> Früher als es noch Plasticmans-Emulation (Gibt es nicht mehr und ist somit auch keine illegale seite) gab, Stand das in den Disclaimern... Aber das ist einem doch ehrlich gesagt egal... Man möchte ja nur mal wieder alte Spiele a la Mario, F-zero, Zelda usw. zocken. Man läd sie runter, spielt sie und löscht sie dann wieder... Fertig!
> 
> Illegal, legal hin oder her... Is doch egal (in diesem Falle)!



Ja, es ist einem eigentlich egal. Aber: Wir wollen in dem Forum ja nichts illegales unterstützen und außerdem *sollte* es einem nicht egal sein. Ich weiß, es interessiert keinen, ob man ein 10-Jahre altes GameBoy-spiel spielt, aber Gesetz ist Gesetz. Und in den AGBs haben wir glaub ich alle zugestimmt, dass wir nichts illegales in irgendeiner Form unterstützen - oder so ähnlich 
Außerdem ist es doch auch interessant zu wissen, dass man gerade etwas illegales tut, der Hinweis wird sicher nicht schaden


----------

